# highland regiment in the reg forces?



## Jonny Boy (1 Apr 2005)

i know there is no highland regiment in the reg force, but i was wondering if there was any highland regiments attached to the reg force.  right now i am a cadet and i plan on joining the reg forces this year. i would really like to be in a highland regiment though. from what i see there is none in the reg force.

if you have any info that could help me out that would be great.

thank you


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2005)

There are NO Highland Regiments "attached" to the Regular Force.  No such animal.  You will have to join the Reserves if that is your goal.  The only Highland 'organizations' still in the Reg Force are the bands of the RCR (Pipes) and 2 CMBG (Pipes).  All Highland Regiments are Reserves.


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

I was fifteen years old in the summer of 1970. i walked in the back door of our camp (that's "cottage" to you Southern Ontario types) near Thunder Bay, and saw my step father quietly watching the little B&W TV.  "What's on?" I asked.

"They're disbanding the Black Watch" he said.

We have more Scottish/Highland Regiments than Scotland does.  We even have an Irish Regiment.  We even had a Regiment with proud WW1/WW2 traditions that was NOT Scottish (the 52nd Bn CEF/LSR) become Scottish in 1949 or so (the LSSR).

So, how long before we form  Punjabi, Hindi or Sri Lankan Regiments?  Or was this idea limited to the original founding races (French/English/Scot/Irish)?

Is it time to re-asses?  If Regiments could "become Scottish" to aide recruiting, could they now reverse to aide recruiting?  Personally, I feel a Regiment's traditions should lie with the form it took to win the battle honours on it's Guidon/Colours, but what happens when we re-role?

Should the proud traditions of the 301st Bn CEF/Fort Francis Foreskin Fusiliers be maitained by the 1FFFF (reduced to nil strength) and we stand up the 2nd NBCD Regt (2FFFF) in it's place?  That would still retain the mobilization capacity and traditions/history, as well as the link to the community.

Do we need a "Mobilization" thread?

Tom


----------



## McG (1 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Do we need a "Mobilization" thread?


I think we have a few of those.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> So, how long before we form  Punjabi, Hindi or Sri Lankan Regiments?  Or was this idea limited to the original founding races (French/English/Scot/Irish)?
> 
> 
> Tom



This was discussed here in detail; a search will yield you some good discussions from last year.

And point of order, Canada has had TWO Irish regiments; the Irish Fusiliers of Canada, and the Irish Regiment of Canada; the Fusiliers no longer exist, obviously.  The Irish Regiment is called the 2nd Battalion - so some day, they might have a 1st battalion.... ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Apr 2005)

Perhaps with the addition of a new brigade the Black Watch [Royal Highland Reg of Canada] may be brought back onto the active list ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Apr 2005)

I'd prefer to see a Regiment of Guards stood up. Personal preference, of course...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Apr 2005)

If a new brigade is stood up I would think there would be 3 new battalions brought onto the active list. So maybe there will be both.
But based on current practice it might be one regiment with 3 battalions.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Apr 2005)

Well, then, a full on guards brigade would be just peachy... cheaper uniforms than highlanders, too.

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Apr 2005)

> I'd prefer to see a Regiment of Guards stood up. Personal preference, of course...






> Well, then, a full on guards brigade would be just peachy... cheaper uniforms than highlanders, too.



Kiltless heathen...

No Chimo for you!

dileas

tess


----------



## condor888000 (4 Apr 2005)

If I had my choice, I would really love to see the Irish regiment moved to the Regs, that's not gonna happen, but an Irishman can wish.....


----------



## TCBF (4 Apr 2005)

"Perhaps with the addition of a new brigade the Black Watch [Royal Highland Reg of Canada] may be brought back onto the active list ?"

There will be NO new Bde.  That was made clear in November.  The 5000 - if and when we hire them - will fill in the blank files of the formations we already have.

Reason? We need Sailors, Soldiers and Airmen, not office workers.

Besides:  We now have 3 Bdes.  Gone are:

4CMBG - The Suicide Brigade - was in Lahr/Baden, and we gave up that infrastructure to the host nation.

3 Bde:  Gagetown/Aldershot.  CTC Took over the base when the CAS moved from Camp Borden in 1970.

We don't have enough money to spend 2 Billion CanD on a base for units we can't afford to hire, train, and equip.  Let's just fill the units we have, thanks.


Besides, there is no way a Regular unit would be stood up that would be allowed such an ostentatious display of non-Canadian (Pre-new flag) historical origin.  Remember why we got a new uniform?  Pearson thought everyone else on the planet thought we were funny sounding Brits in a better set of Battledress. Nasser turning down the "Queen's Own Rifles of Canada" because he was mad at the Brits didn't help either.

Tom


----------



## DSB (4 Apr 2005)

I'd love to see a Sikh regiment, I know the numbers would be there.   However i think distinctions based on religion, race, ethnic background can be divisive and are totally not PC.   Current regiments maintain a historical tradition, (Canadian), but i can't see government bringing in new regiments on those lines.

Wishful thinking on all our parts.

DSB


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Apr 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to see a Regiment of Guards stood up. Personal preference, of course...
> 
> CHIMO,   Kat



They would be senior in precedence in any event.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Apr 2005)

The Canadian Guards were distinctive for another reason beside their unforms. The Chief of the Generall Staff at the time decided to create a new regiment rather than mobilize either the GGFG or the CGG. Thus, through no fault of its own, the regiment bore no battle honours on its colours. This was more often than not remarked on by members of the other five active infantry regiments.

There was an advantage to having six active infantry regiments (seven when the Canadian Ariborne Regiment was formed) in that one regiment could not gain too much power. The four brigades contained battalions from at least two regiments (three in Germany), thus allowing cross-pollenation of ideas and attitudes, or at least that was my impression as a gunner. 

We gunners used to argue no end in favour of our own affiliated battalions in our mess, but that is another story.


----------



## McG (28 Apr 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Well, then, a full on guards brigade would be just peachy... cheaper uniforms than highlanders, too.


Why not a Canadian Highland Guards Regiment?  Then everyone gets a piece of the pie.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Apr 2005)

Royal Canadian Scotts Grenadier Guards?  Eeep, there's a mouthful....

Kat


----------



## TCBF (29 Apr 2005)

I think we should all go back to numbered battalions.  Sam Hughes, he da man ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Apr 2005)

hmm numbered regiments,

Interesting idea, I like it.

dileas

tess


----------



## Yeoman (3 May 2005)

lets just form our own ghurka's 
Greg


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 May 2005)

i just think we should re-place one of our present reg force regiments with a Scottish regiment. we have enough in the reserves. so in that way for example we would have the Scots, french and English in the regs.


----------



## Jungle (6 May 2005)

No, we need proportional representation. So we need a new Battalion, let's say we call it "the 1st Batt, the Royal Canadian Ethnic Regiment". It could contain a European Coy, an Asian Coy and an African Coy. In the European Coy, we could have a Western European Pl, a Mediterrean Pl, and an Eastern European Pl... In the Asian Coy, a south-west Asia Pl, a south-east Asia Pl and an entire Chinese Pl. In the African Coy, we could include the Middle-East... But with this set-up, there is no room for Commonwealth countries, or scandinavians... geese, maybe we should stand a new Brigade after all...


----------



## Danjanou (6 May 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> No, we need proportional representation. So we need a new Battalion, let's say we call it "the 1st Batt, the Royal Canadian Ethnic Regiment". It could contain a European Coy, an Asian Coy and an African Coy. In the European Coy, we could have a Western European Pl, a Mediterrean Pl, and an Eastern European Pl... In the Asian Coy, a south-west Asia Pl, a south-east Asia Pl and an entire Chinese Pl. In the African Coy, we could include the Middle-East... But with this set-up, there is no room for Commonwealth countries, or scandinavians... geese, maybe we should stand a new Brigade after all...



Jungle will each platoon have it's own distinctive ethnic dress items? ;D

Poor RSM of that Bn will be having kittens.


----------



## Infanteer (6 May 2005)

I vote "1st Regiment".....


----------



## Jungle (6 May 2005)

Guys, it's just a proposal... of course we need to listen to every group represented in the unit/ formation. Then we need to 1) discuss, 2) argue, 3) compromise, 4) go home, 5) come back... repeat steps 1 to 5 as many times as necessary... by the time we agree, the result will look nothing like the original idea, and will be 20 years late. THAT is the Canadian way !!!


----------



## Infanteer (6 May 2005)

Don't forget "Form a Committee" and "Have a Public Inquiry when that doesn't Work"....


----------



## TCBF (7 May 2005)

"countries, or scandinavians... geese, maybe"

Geese?  You wan't to enrol GEESE?!?  Oh man, they crap all over the place.   How are you going to get around that?


----------



## Jungle (7 May 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "countries, or scandinavians... geese, maybe"
> 
> Geese?   You wan't to enrol GEESE?!?   Oh man, they crap all over the place.     How are you going to get around that?


Why not ?!?! Maybe we could organise them in a surveillance Sqn, to supplement the UAVs... :blotto:
What's the matter, you don't like Geese ?? You don't think there is room for Geese in Canada ??
Be very careful, or we may display a painting of you in the war museum, in a trophy shot after a day of Goose hunting...


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Why the Scottish? If you want to represent the new ethnic makeup of Canada you'd probably want to form some sort of Asian or Muslim regiment before you formed a Scottish one. I admit it would be great to have a regular force highland unit, but your reasoning is flawed in a way. besides, what unit do we turn into a reserve unit? The RCR, the PPCLI (seeing as you seem to want to keep the Vandoos)?



you should not base a regiment on religion so i would not encourage a Muslim regiment, also we don't have any regiment that are based  on on a certain contanant, for example the north American regiment.so we wouldn't have Asia.

i was just interested in joining a highland regiment and wanted to know if there was a highland regiment that was in any way attached with the reg force. i now know there isn't.

with all this stuff about Asian regiments and Muslim regiments, t I honestly thing we should stick to the countries that founded this country. the ones that came here and planted there flag in the ground.

there is no rule saying that we have to keep Scots in a Scottish  reg, there can be Asians and Muslims in therm. there is no need to start a new regiment. just have like a highland regiment attached to the regs some how. it could be as simple as a highland company in the RCR.

if we had to i would make the RCR a reserve unit. just my opinion though.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 May 2005)

> if we had to i would make the RCR a reserve unit. just my opinion though



Whoa

There goes an arty sim in the lions cage...


dileas

tess

btw 4RCR is a reserve regiment.


----------



## TCBF (7 May 2005)

Why would you, proposing a Reg For H/S Regt, want to convert to reserves the senior infantry regiment, the one - in fact - that absorbed the last Reg For Black Watch bn in Gagetown in 1970?
If you wanted to propose a 'true' regimental system where we had 9 reg for regts of one bn each, that is one thing.

It seems to me, promoting a new reg force h/s regt would lead to DND funded studies of birth rate decline and future demographics.  You may well end up in a regt wearing shalwar kameez, rather than kilts.

Sad but true.

My heart goes out to all "oatmeal savages" everywear.

p.s. It is 1230 hours in Edmonton, and I am eating oatmeal.

Tom


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> you should not base a regiment on religion so i would not encourage a Muslim regiment, also we don't have any regiment that are based  on on a certain contanant, for example the north American regiment.so we wouldn't have Asia.
> 
> i was just interested in joining a highland regiment and wanted to know if there was a highland regiment that was in any way attached with the reg force. i now know there isn't.
> 
> ...



The Scots didn't "plant their flag" here any more than the Irish or Welsh did. The Union Flag was planted by soldiers of the British( not English, Scottish, Irish, or Welsh) army. a highland company in a regular infantry regiment would make for some interesting marchpasts...slow, slow, quick quick, slow...  And you feel justified in spending the cash in order to dismantle a reg force regiment, and standing up a highland regiment?  Should take care of most of that $13 billion in short order...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Cpl.Banks (7 May 2005)

Its been a while Since I last posted , moving, but last time I checked when England brought the union jack over here there were alot of Irish, Welsh and of course Scottish soldiers filling the ranks and files. And hey?! didn't they send a Highland regiment over here??? Yeah thats what I thought we should keep the regiments with tradition...OK we can have a Gurkha regiment but thats because they kick ass! When(if) we get more money maybe we can raise a new regiment * Cough Scottish Regiment! Cough* My two cents!
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 May 2005)

Did you bother reading what I said in context?  There is no ENGLISH reg force regiment, no WELSH reg force regiment, no IRISH reg force regiment... why in the 9 rings of hell would there be a HIGHLAND regiment?  The flag statement was meant to convey that soldiers from all over the BRITISH ISLES  planted the BRITISH UNION FLAG, not the Scottish lion, Irish harp, or Welsh dragon flags.   EEEEESH.....

Kat


----------



## Cpl.Banks (7 May 2005)

Fair enough, I just wanted to point out that there were Highland regiments fighting  in Canada so why not keep them alive?(in the regs)I should have been a little bit more clear.
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 May 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Did you bother reading what I said in context?  There is no ENGLISH reg force regiment, no WELSH reg force regiment, no IRISH reg force regiment... why in the 9 rings of heck would there be a HIGHLAND regiment?  The flag statement was meant to convey that soldiers from all over the BRITISH ISLES  planted the BRITISH UNION FLAG, not the Scottish lion, Irish harp, or Welsh dragon flags.   EEEEESH.....
> 
> Kat



what i meant by English regiment was the PPCLI. Princess Patricia, she was very English. than we have the vandoo's (french) . if it was the British army that planted the flag than lets have a British regiment, there could be a company for each country in the UK. 

it was just a thought though. it will never happen. the government never gives the military enough money to do anything really big like that.

OH and the Scottish flag is not a lion. the Scots flag is the one i have as my pic. it is the st Andrews cross


----------



## Infanteer (7 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> you should not base a regiment on religion so i would not encourage a Muslim regiment,



...but forming them along ethnic (Scots/Irish) lines is ok?

The Commonwealth has seen the service of Sikh regiments for hundreds of years.



> with all this stuff about Asian regiments and Muslim regiments, t I honestly thing we should stick to the countries that founded this country. the ones that came here and planted there flag in the ground.



So all those Chinese fellows who built that railroad don't count as "founders"?  How about the Natives (we do/did have an Algonquin regiment, did we not) - New Zealand has been promoting Maori culture within their Army. 



> if we had to i would make the RCR a reserve unit. just my opinion though.



Thanks for your opinion, the RCRs, with over 100 years of active service to Canada, appreciate it....


----------



## Inch (7 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> what i meant by English regiment was the PPCLI. Princess Patricia, she was very English. than we have the vandoo's (french) . if it was the British army that planted the flag than lets have a British regiment, there could be a company for each country in the UK.
> 
> it was just a thought though. it will never happen. the government never gives the military enough money to do anything really big like that.
> 
> OH and the Scottish flag is not a lion. the Scots flag is the one i have as my pic. it is the st Andrews cross



Have a read of the history of the Princess Pats, it's a little more than what you think. http://www.ppcli.com/main_file.php/history/25/ 
So in fact, the PPCLI was funded by a Canadian citizen so it's much more Canadian than British, at least that's how I read the history.

As for the Scottish flag, there are two, the one with the lion is the Royal Flag of Scotland. http://www.geo.ed.ac.uk/home/scotland/saltire.html


----------



## Jungle (7 May 2005)

The R22eR is not French, it is French-*Canadian*. There is a big difference... There is no link to France or one of it's regions or Regiments, just the language.
Have you thought about going to Scotland ?? They have Scottish units there...  :
Myself, I'm perfectly happy being Canadian.


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> ...but forming them along ethnic (Scots/Irish) lines is OK?



a Scottish/ Irish regiment does not force you to follow a religion. it allows anyone to join. if a Muslim wanted to join a Scottish regiment they could, they would be able to were there religious items. if a Scot were to join a Muslim regiment. they would not be able to were for example a kilt. you should not base a regiment on religion.



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> The Commonwealth has seen the service of Sikh regiments for hundreds of years.



yes and where are all those Sikh regiments?



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> So all those Chinese fellows who built that railroad don't count as "founders"?  How about the Natives (we do/did have an Algonquin regiment, did we not) - New Zealand has been promoting Maori culture within their Army.



the Chinese did not found Canada. they came here after the British/ french founded this country. they played a part in developing this country but nothing to do with the defence against the Americans in 1812 or anything in the 1800's when Canada was being born. oh and yes there is a Algonquin regiment.  



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> Thanks for your opinion, the RCRs, with over 100 years of active service to Canada, appreciate it....



no problem. the Scottish regiments have been helping defend Canada for around 250 years, a little longer than the RCR. i never said i didn't appreciate it. all i said was i would like to see a Scottish regiment in the regs. no need for smart *** remarks.




			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> The R22eR is not French, it is French-*Canadian*. There is a big difference... There is no link to France or one of it's regions or Regiments, just the language.
> Have you thought about going to Scotland ?? They have Scottish units there...  :
> Myself, I'm perfectly happy being Canadian.



yes i am extremely happy being Canadian my family came here in the 1850's. i still like the Scottish regiments. they are the toughest sons of ******* i have seen. also i like there traditions.


----------



## TCBF (8 May 2005)

Turns out - this just in - the Chinese might have got here first. Some remote Atlantic Canadian outpost. There is a May 16 academic conference at the Library of Congress.  British author Gavin Menzies is trying to convince the world that Chinese naval commander Zeng He reached the Americas in 1421. The conference is celebrating his first voyage 600 years ago.

The powers that be are dismissing this a "psuedo-science".  But then, so is global warming, and billions of suckers believe in that puppy.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> yes i am extremely happy being Canadian my family came here in the 1850's. i still like the Scottish regiments. they are the toughest sons of ******* i have seen. also i like there traditions.


Well then, in that case I apologize, and defer to your experience in this matter...

Kat


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 May 2005)

Quote,
_Well then, in that case I apologize, and defer to your experience in this matter..._

...well now its my turn to laugh Dr. Pepper all over my keyboard.......thanks


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 May 2005)

Thanks , Bruce.... I do what I can.... ;D

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Zartan (8 May 2005)

Personally, I don't consider the term "Highlander" being indicative of Scotishness. while it has an obvious scottish history (der), I believe Canada has had Highlanders long enough to be considered apart of our domestic military history (sorry if this didn't make any sense). I think regimental names which actually mention nationalities should be discouraged among the regular force, I think it is fine with the militia (wouldn't all the original members have been from the country to which the regiment was named = history = good). Besides, Canada has highlands aplenty - just look at a topographical map. So why not? Reviving the Royal Highland Regiment as reg would be excellent - a step in the right direction (though the force will need thousands more than the 5 000 they want to fill the gaps and form the RHR - my guess - 20 000). However, if history is any indication, the government would name the regiment after the oldest reserve battalion (GG guards excluded), like they did in the 1950s. So it would either be the Queen's own Rifles of Canada (of Toronto) or the Black Watch.
By the way, I once heard of a militia regiment from Vancouver called the Irish Rangers or something like that, so that makes 3 Irish battalions, and a 1st battalion of the Irish Regiment was disbanded about 40 years ago - I think they too were from Vancouver.


----------



## 48Highlander (8 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> a Scottish/ Irish regiment does not force you to follow a religion. it allows anyone to join. if a Muslim wanted to join a Scottish regiment they could, they would be able to were there religious items. if a Scot were to join a Muslim regiment. they would not be able to were for example a kilt. you should not base a regiment on religion.



Eh, come again?   Since when is a kilt considered a religious item?   Also, how many Scottish people do you think are in the, for instance, RCR, and how many of them are allowed to wear a kilt as part of the uniform?   Would you consider it racial discrimination that you can't wear your kilt in the field?   In fact, how many Scots do you know who wear a kilt for anything except formal occasions?   Muslims wear a turban on a daily basis; it's part of their religion.   A Scottish person in a muslim regiment would not be allowed to wear a kilt, just like a Japanese person in a Scottish regiment would not be allowed to wear a Kimono.   However if our hypothetical Scottsman happened to be christian he could certainly wear a cross.   Or the star of david if he were a jew, or whatever symbol of whatever faith he may be.

The main reason we have Scottish units at all is because they were originaly privately created.   Influential citizens started the units, paid for the men and equipment, and as such also got to chose how their soldiers dressed.   We keep the traditions because they're part of those units now, and getting units to abandon traditions or uniforms is about as "easy" as getting 'em to mark time on their colours.   As you may be aware though, new units these days are (or would be) created and paid for by the government.   Which means they get to dress like CANADIAN soldiers, and start their own traditions, not attempt to import the traditions of units which have been around for over 100 years.


----------



## TCBF (8 May 2005)

"Which means they get to dress like CANADIAN soldiers, and start their own traditions, not attempt to import the traditions of units which have been around for over 100 years."

Hear Hear! (sound of thumping on the dining room table). ;D


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2005)

> Muslims wear a turban on a daily basis; it's part of their religion.



Cite please?


----------



## 48Highlander (8 May 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Cite please?



Sure thing chief:



> In the Junamsakhi, it says:
> 
> AwKy nwnk Swh s`c suxhu bhwaudIn pIr[
> 
> ...



Translations in blue, and it's been formatted by me.   Original is here.


----------



## Inch (8 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Muslims wear a turban on a daily basis; it's part of their religion.   A



Sorry, not true. I work with 2 Muslims and they don't wear a turban on a daily basis, if ever.  I know a lot of Muslims that don't wear turbans, I think you're confusing them with the Sikhs/Hindus. 

Che? Input?


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2005)

You do realize you're quoting a holy book of the Sikhs, linked to a site titled "Providing resources for the sikh youth"  don't you?

In any case, I've done some searching on my own and have been satisfactorily enlightened, so no worries either way.

Answer: Shi'ite ayatollas wear a black turban to indicate descent from the Prophet, and there was a point when <a href=http://www.rawa.org/turban.htm>the Taliban made white and black turbans mandatory for school boys</a>. Unlike the Sikhs, Muslims wear turbans purely for utilitarian reasons. Hence they are rarely worn by  Muslims outside the middle east, or even in developed urban centers in the middle east.

Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turban


----------



## Infanteer (8 May 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Well then, in that case I apologize, and defer to your experience in this matter...



Priceless....

Hutch, you'd best quit while you're behind - better head back to the Cadet Forums.


----------



## 48Highlander (8 May 2005)

Hey, I'll be the first to admit that I'm not all that spiritualy enlightened.   I couldn't tell you the difference between a Sikh and a Muslim without first researching it, and I don't particularily have any interest in the field.   I also have no idea what the differences between Prodestants and Catholics are, other than that they seem to think there's big ones, and spent a couple decades killing eachother over them.   I know that the Turban is a religious symbol for A religion; as to which one(s), or the exact where-why-how of it, I have no clue.   So I apologize if I got the religion wrong, but I think the idea I was attempting to communicate was fairly clear anyway.


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2005)

> Hey, I'll be the first to admit that I'm not all that spiritualy enlightened.  I couldn't tell you the difference between a Sikh and a Muslim without first researching it, and I don't particularily have any interest in the field.  I also have no idea what the differences between Prodestants and Catholics are, other than that they seem to think there's big ones, and spent a couple decades killing eachother over them.  I know that the Turban is a religious symbol for A religion; as to which one(s), or the exact where-why-how of it, I have no clue.  So I apologize if I got the religion wrong, but I think the idea I was attempting to communicate was fairly clear anyway.



There HAS to be a punchline involving SHARP training in there somewhere.....


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2005)

I don't mean to pick on <b>48Highlander</b>, but there was a wave of anti-sikh violence in the US immedietly after Sept. 11th with a number of deaths, due to the fact that Sikh men wore turbans and long beards. Muslim men in North America do not wear turbans and generally only keep short, trimmed beards, neither of which have much to do with the Islamic faith itself. A minor point in this context, perhaps, but not knowing the difference between the two comes of as a little ignorant in this day and age.

Maybe this should be moved to the Equipment forum.....


----------



## 48Highlander (8 May 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> I don't mean to pick on <b>48Highlander</b>, but there was a wave of anti-sikh violence in the US immedietly after Sept. 11th with a number of deaths, due to the fact that Sikh men wore turbans and long beards. Muslim men in North America do not wear turbans and generally only keep short, trimmed beards, neither of which have much to do with the Islamic faith itself. A minor point in this context, perhaps, but not knowing the difference between the two comes of as a little ignorant in this day and age.
> 
> Maybe this should be moved to the Equipment forum.....



Most people don't know the difference between a computer worm and a computer virus, which seems a little ignorant to me.
Most civvies have no idea what the difference between a rifle and a machinegun is, which may seem ignorant to many military types.

Religion doesn't interest me.  I respect peoples right to practice their religion as they see fit, and beleive what they want to beleive, and that's all that should matter.  I was aware that most muslims don't wear turbans, since I know that the majority of Iraqi's for instance do not wear them, however, I still associated the turban with Muslims instead of Sikhs.  Although now that you've taken the time to get all ana.....to "correct" me, I won't be making the same mistake again.

Now, what does this wave of anti-Sikh violence have to do with anything?  Would you have been happier if it had been a wave of anti-Muslim violence?  It's "ignorant" to attack people of ANY religious or racial group based on the actions of a few individuals; the fact that these morons were also attacking the wrong group seems trivial in comparison.


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2005)

> Now, what does this wave of anti-Sikh violence have to do with anything?



Because you're making the same mistake they are? (that is,you got muslims and sikhs mixed up, not that you murder people over their headdress) 

Hey I'm a liberal I care about these things.....


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Eh, come again?  Since when is a kilt considered a religious item?



i never said that the kilt was a religious item. i said the turban was, and than i said that if there were a Muslim regiment than the Scottish people that are not Muslim would not be allowed to were a kilt if they wanted to. but if a Muslim wants to were a turban in a Scottish regiment they are allowed. my kilt means the same to me as a turban turban to a Muslim. i am not saying there is anything wrong with the turban in the military and i am not saying that they are the same thing. one is a religious item and one in a cultural item. 




			
				2332Piper said:
			
		

> Stop while your ahead. Please.
> 
> Some quick points. I do not believe that the Algonquin Regt was designed with native personell in mind, it was named that simply because of the location in which it was formed/is based.
> 
> ...



i am not trying to offend anyone. i meant they were not part of the defence back in the early 1800's. if they were please correct me.  

i wouldn't want o see a reg force regiment disbanded. it was just i wanted to see a highland reg force regiment. it will probably never happen so no need to carry it on.

but back to the whole point of this forum. what is the class b? does that allow you to be in a highland regiment and work as a reg force soldier?  that is all i ever wanted to know from the forum.


----------



## 48Highlander (9 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i am not trying to offend anyone. i meant they were not part of the defence back in the early 1800's. if they were please correct me.



Well, since Canada didn't exist untill 1867, NOBODY was "part of the defence back in the early 1800's".  Since the only "war" back then was the war of 1812, you should know that it was fought almost entirely by British army units, defending British property.   That property didn't become Canada for another 55 years.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> but back to the whole point of this forum. what is the class b? does that allow you to be in a highland regiment and work as a reg force soldier?   that is all i ever wanted to know from the forum.



Class B is a "full time contract".  As a reservist doing summer training you'd be class b.  If you could convince your unit to give you a job at the armories as a clerk or working in the QM, you'd be class B.  But there's always more reserve class a/b bums looking for contracts than there are positions, so don't count on getting the job.  If you know you want to be a full time soldier, go regs.

By the way, I'm kinda curious here, if you have such a hard-on for wearing a kilt and being in a Scottish unit, why are you a zipperhead cadet?


----------



## Infanteer (9 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Well, since Canada didn't exist untill 1867, NOBODY was "part of the defence back in the early 1800's".   Since the only "war" back then was the war of 1812, you should know that it was fought almost entirely by British army units, defending British property.   That property didn't become Canada for another 55 years.



As well, Natives were an integral part of all of these Colonial Wars (including 1812), so I guess that counts them in.


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm kinda curious here, if you have such a hard-on for wearing a kilt and being in a Scottish unit, why are you a zipperhead cadet?



zipper head cadet? if you mean why didn't i join a Scottish cadet corp. it is because i didn't live anywere near one.





			
				48Highlander said:
			
		

> Well, since Canada didn't exist until 1867, NOBODY was "part of the defence back in the early 1800's".  Since the only "war" back then was the war of 1812, you should know that it was fought almost entirely by British army units, defending British property.   That property didn't become Canada for another 55 years.



well not defending canada but defending this land. but arnt you forgeting about the fFenian raids near the american civil war?

there also does not need to be a war for there to be a need for defence.


----------



## 48Highlander (9 May 2005)

I'm guessing you're in North York with C-Coy eh?  And you couldn't take the bus/subway to downtown toronto in order to join a Scottish unit?  Guess that shows how important it must be to you.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2005)

So, Hutch, proud oatmeal savage that you are, you started this five pages of digital landfill, and you don't even wear a kilt?


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 May 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you're in North York with C-Coy eh?  And you couldn't take the bus/subway to downtown toronto in order to join a Scottish unit?  Guess that shows how important it must be to you.



well when  i first joined cadets i had just moved to the city and i was a shy kid. i didn't know that there were different regiments and i really didn't know how to follow the ttc routes. if i had of known a little bit more about the military when i started cadets i would of joined a Scottish corp. 

yes i am the SSM of  C- squadron in north york, how did you know? i have also moved around like 4 times since i lived in the city and all those times were close to the school i go to cadets at. 





			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> So, Hutch, proud oatmeal savage that you are, you started this five pages of digital landfill, and you don't even wear a kilt?



oh i do were a kilt. just not on a regular parade night in uniform. i have a kilt of my own that i wear. my last annual inspection i wore my kilt on parade. it was the only time i was allowed. 

i started what turned into five pagers of digital landfill only to find out if there was a possible way that if i were to join the reg force i could be attached to a highland regiment. it just got off topic.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2005)

"if i were to join the reg force i could be attached to a highland regiment.

- Well, I guess it's no, sadly, not since the RHC regular was disbanded at Camp Gagetown in the Summer of 1970.

 "it just got off topic."

- Well, that's not your fault.  We all get a share in that one.

What Tartan?


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 May 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "if i were to join the reg force i could be attached to a highland regiment.
> 
> - Well, I guess it's no, sadly, not since the RHC regular was disbanded at Camp Gagetown in the Summer of 1970.
> 
> ...



it is my family tartan  the MacDonald of the Isles

it is nice my dad got it when he was in Scotland like 20 years ago. i want to get a new one the one i have is starting to fall apart. also i am out growing it.


----------



## 48Highlander (9 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> well when   i first joined cadets i had just moved to the city and i was a shy kid. i didn't know that there were different regiments and i really didn't know how to follow the ttc routes. if i had of known a little bit more about the military when i started cadets i would of joined a Scottish corp.
> 
> yes i am the SSM of   C- squadron in north york, how did you know? i have also moved around like 4 times since i lived in the city and all those times were close to the school i go to cadets at.



    I know a lot of QYRangs (reservists), and I'm familiar with the organization of your cadet corps.  I figured if you were in A or B you could have just as easily gone to the 48th or TorScot cadets.  That only left C-coy.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> oh i do were a kilt. just not on a regular parade night in uniform. i have a kilt of my own that i wear. my last annual inspection i wore my kilt on parade. it was the only time i was allowed.
> 
> i started what turned into five pagers of digital landfill only to find out if there was a possible way that if i were to join the reg force i could be attached to a highland regiment. it just got off topic.



Next time just try not to suggest standing down the RCR    I'm a member of a highland unit, and while I love my kilt, and the traditions that go with the unit, even I'd never suggest standing down any of our reg force regiments just so we could form a highland one.  I also wouldn't be in favour of creating new scottish units; there's really no point.  The scottish militia units we have now have proud and colourful backgrounds and traditions, and they add a unique and interesting element to the CF.  If one of them were to be stood up as a regforce unit, I wouldn't have a problem with it, but I don't see any point in creating new ones.  We're all primarily Canadian, and our military should reflect that.


----------



## DSB (9 May 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Because you're making the same mistake they are? (that is,you got Muslims and Sikhs mixed up, not that you murder people over their headdress)
> 
> Hey I'm a liberal I care about these things.....




Sorry for the tangent.

After 9 11 a Sikh was shot and killed because someone thought he was a Muslim.  There have been many many cases of violence and arson against Sikhs in the States and Canada since 9 11.  If it was done against Muslims that would be terrible.  It sucks even more when you really are not part of that religion or even from countries in the 'axis of evil family'.  I travelled a lot through the states and I get raped at the borders and airports.  

So is life.  Theres a big push by Sikhs to educate people on the religion.  Not to distance ourselves from Muslims, (the whole idea of burn them out and not us is not the intent).  Education can only benefit.  Some number to mull over;

Judaism  about 0.2% of the world
Islam about 21% of the  world, ( hard to be ignorant about such a large percent)
Sikhs in the world  22.5 million.  In Canada there are almost as many Sikhs as Jewish people  (0.9 to 1.1 percent according to the 2001 census)

Cherries
DSB


----------



## Zartan (10 May 2005)

I would just like to say that during the war of 1812 the majority of the defending forces were raised in Canada (has anyone heard of the Army of Lower Canada besides me? (they actually weren't a particularly large force (6 000 strong) but when you consider how many other soldiers were in Canada up until the fall of Napoleon). Plus once you consider fencibles and militia, and the Canadian Regulars (104th New Brunswick Regiment), and Natives...

Now onto the actual topic:
The first locally raised Highlanders I have heard of and going to war were the Scottish settlers of Glengarry County, Upper Canada, who supported the British advance from the south during the 1838 rebellion. They crossed the Ottawa and crushed (if not intimidated more), the few rebels they encountered. To my knowledge, they suffered no casualties, but they destroyed a large number of homes and crops. In addition to them, there were also the Royal Highland Emigrants, who fought in the American Revolution, and were largely recruited in Halifax and St. Johns. Being an actual military formation (officially), I should consider them a more prevalent unit; however, as the name implies, most of the troops were not born on what is now   soil.
I should think there would have been highlanders from Nova Scotia at the same time, if not earlier (of the 1830's, I mean).  ???


----------



## Danjanou (10 May 2005)

Amusing as this "digital land fill" has become and to an extent informative. I think it's about run its course here. Anyone object if we shut it down and lock it.  Conversations on Scottish and other ethnic regiments contributions to the defence of Canada/BNA can be continued on existing threads over in Military History and/or new threads.  

Oh Hutch try Richardson's on Yong St (north of Lawrence) for a new kilt. he did mine up and I found prices reasonable and workmanship excellent.


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 May 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Oh Hutch try Richardson's on Yong St (north of Lawrence) for a new kilt. he did mine up and I found prices reasonable and workmanship excellent.




OK i will. how much would you sat is reasonable?  and how long does it take for them to make one? also i don't want to throw my other one out. do they do repairs?


----------



## Danjanou (10 May 2005)

Ok then, no objections thread locked and Hutch PM enroute.


----------

